# ma firefox 2.0 ?

## GabrieleB

E' stable da alcuni giorni, ma a noi gentooisti non ce lo danno nemmeno usando ~x86.

C'e' qualche problema ?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

e' appena entrato in portage, se vuoi usarlo c'e' il -bin in ~ARCH o il sorgente da  smacherare

----------

## X-Drum

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> E' stable da alcuni giorni, ma a noi gentooisti non ce lo danno nemmeno usando ~x86.
> 
> C'e' qualche problema ?

 

entrato in portage in data: 25 Oct 2006

~keyword per: x86 amd64

smascheralo tramite 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## GabrieleB

danke ! 

Vi sto scrivendo dal volpone 2.0  :Very Happy: 

----------

## bandreabis

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> danke ! 
> 
> Vi sto scrivendo dal volpone 2.0 

 

Racconta, com'è?

----------

## codadilupo

 *GabrieleB wrote:*   

> danke ! 
> 
> Vi sto scrivendo dal volpone 2.0 

 

http://creativebits.org/2004/09/firefox-is-not-fox.html

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

Non ho chiesto com'e.... fatto il panda rosso!!!  :Evil or Very Mad: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Racconta, com'è?

 

deludente, installalo comunque e te ne renderai conto...

mi aspettavo piu' features e un maggior supporto wasp

----------

## riverdragon

Ma è hard-masked per "procedura" o c'è qualche problema reale? Sto parlando della versione da compilare, non di firefox-bin.

----------

## Kernel78

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Ma è hard-masked per "procedura" o c'è qualche problema reale? Sto parlando della versione da compilare, non di firefox-bin.

 

[OT]La procedura comporta il passaggio da missing keyword a test e dopo 30 giorni in test senza bug aperti passa a stabile.

Hard masked è per riservata a casi particolari ...[/OT]

----------

## randomaze

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

> Ma è hard-masked per "procedura" o c'è qualche problema reale? Sto parlando della versione da compilare, non di firefox-bin.

 

non è hard masked ma solo masked by keyword, così come lo erano le versioni precedenti, e solitamente lo è perchè prima di rilasciare un applicazione è sempre vene verificare che non ci siano anomalie.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *riverdragon wrote:*   Ma è hard-masked per "procedura" o c'è qualche problema reale? Sto parlando della versione da compilare, non di firefox-bin. 
> 
> non è hard masked ma solo masked by keyword, così come lo erano le versioni precedenti, e solitamente lo è perchè prima di rilasciare un applicazione è sempre vene verificare che non ci siano anomalie.

 

QUI dicono esattamente il contrario...

Ed anche il mio sistema dice lo stesso...

```
nick-book nick # eix -v firefox

* www-client/mozilla-firefox 

     Available versions:  1.5.0.5 1.5.0.7 [M]2.0

```

 :Wink: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> un maggior supporto wasp

 White Anglo Saxon Protestant ?!?   :Laughing:   :Razz:   :Laughing:   :Razz: 

Che di primo acchito non ci sarebbero state molte nuove features si sapeva [basta legger blog ufficiale e aver testato le varie rc per accorgersene].

Sotto il cofano però risiedono le grandi novità. Se uno vuol provare io consiglio di scaricare il precompilato da mozilla.org , scompattarlo in una dir e lanciarlo SOLO DOPO aver fatto un backup del proprio profilo mozilla. 

Usare il FF presente in portage è un peso non indifferente inquanto ad ogni minor release vi troverete a doverlo ricompilare: che noia!

----------

## X-Drum

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

>  *X-Drum wrote:*   un maggior supporto wasp White Anglo Saxon Protestant ?!?      

 

omg è il primo risultato di google, roba da matti...

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Che di primo acchito non ci sarebbero state molte nuove features si sapeva [basta legger blog ufficiale e aver testato le varie rc per accorgersene].
> 
> 

 

si ma....boh ci sono rimasto male, che ci vuoi fare  :Razz: 

firefox lo compilerei (ma a 64bit) solamente avendo pieno supporto  ai vari flash,java,etc plugind

già è una vera noia....gia' immagino la frequenza con la quale viene aggiornato/fixato

----------

## crisandbea

è normale secondo voi che pur avendo inserito in

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords 
```

la riga relativa a firefox ovvero:

```
www-client/mozilla-firefox
```

quando faccio 

```

elpibe ~ # emerge -s mozilla-firefox

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : mozilla-firefox ]

[ Applications found : 2 ] 

*  www-client/mozilla-firefox

      Latest version available: 1.5.0.7

      Latest version installed: 1.5.0.7

      Size of files: 39,987 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.mozilla.org/projects/firefox/

      Description:   Firefox Web Browser

      License:       MPL-1.1 NPL-1.1

```

 mi dia solo la versione 1.5.0.7???? e non la 2.0 che ho visto essere nel portage??

premetto che ho fatto emerge --sync ieri, quindi il portage dovrebbe essere aggiornato.

da cosa potrebbe dipendere????

dimenticavo ciò vale solo per la versione normale non la versione mozilla-firefox-bin, dove invece mi dà la 2.0.

ciauz

----------

## crisandbea

risolto l'arcano....

all'aggiornamento di portage in automatico(credo) è stato messo in 

```

usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

>=www-client/mozilla-firefox-2.0_beta1 

```

e di conseguenza non veniva trovato quando facevo l'emerge, nonostante  avevo messo

```

www-client/mozilla-firefox

in /etc/portage/package.keywords

```

ciauz

----------

## randomaze

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

> QUI dicono esattamente il contrario...

 

 :Embarassed:  Dici che lo ho messo in unmask e non me lo ricordo? Potrebbe essere....

----------

## crisandbea

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *nick_spacca wrote:*   QUI dicono esattamente il contrario... 
> 
>  Dici che lo ho messo in unmask e non me lo ricordo? Potrebbe essere....

 

non credo e poi basta controllare   :Laughing: 

ora come ora firefox 2.0 basta inserirlo solo in 

```
packages.keywords, 
```

 ovviamente controllando prima se stà in

```

 usr/portage/profiles/package.mask 
```

come è capitato a me.

ciauz

----------

## Peach

lo sto usando da un po' di tempo e se volete vi metto in guardia di alcuni problemi che ho riscontrato:

1) se state usando TOR tenete presente che switchproxy non è ancora stato portato su FF2

2) se usavate FIREBUG (debugger js ed DOM inspector), ora non funzionerà più, sebbene sembri compatibile.

3) come con FF1.5 ci sono alcuni problemi di renderizzazione dei font (piccoli glitches di poco impatto)

4) hanno implementato lo smart scroll, la navigazione sembrerebbe più fluida, ma non saprei dire altro a riguardo

5) sul mio centrino 1.7 ci ha messo 23 minuti a compilarsi (no tmpfs)

 :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *Peach wrote:*   

> 5) sul mio centrino 1.7 ci ha messo 23 minuti a compilarsi (no tmpfs)

 

notevole per un centrino, non me lo aspettavo ^^

----------

## Peach

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   5) sul mio centrino 1.7 ci ha messo 23 minuti a compilarsi (no tmpfs) 
> 
> notevole per un centrino, non me lo aspettavo ^^

 

si, in effetti nemmeno io me l'aspettavo. La beta3 ci aveva messo 1 ora...

----------

## codadilupo

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Non ho chiesto com'e.... fatto il panda rosso!!! 
> 
>    

 

non ho risposto a te   :Razz: 

Coda

----------

## bandreabis

Lo so caro.. scherzavo.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Peach

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Non ho chiesto com'e.... fatto il panda rosso!!! 
> 
> non ho risposto a te  
> 
> 

 

tra l'altro ora sotto gentoo si è adottata la stessa politica di debian:

ff si chiama Azerty e il logo è una volpe che guarda basita il mondo.

PS: nn mi vanno le chiavi per phpBB (tipo alt+b) con ff2  :Sad: 

----------

## federico

Non l'ho ancora messo sul mio pc ma su quello di mio fratello la grafica nelle opzioni pare gtk1 (non proprio nel senso che e' identico alle gtk1, ma e' bruttina lo stesso), e' normale?

Federico

----------

## Peach

 *federico wrote:*   

> Non l'ho ancora messo sul mio pc ma su quello di mio fratello la grafica nelle opzioni pare gtk1 (non proprio nel senso che e' identico alle gtk1, ma e' bruttina lo stesso), e' normale?
> 
> Federico

 

nelle preferenze mi pare tale e quale (apparte qualche opzione in più) rispetto alla 1.5

----------

## federico

 *Peach wrote:*   

>  *federico wrote:*   Non l'ho ancora messo sul mio pc ma su quello di mio fratello la grafica nelle opzioni pare gtk1 (non proprio nel senso che e' identico alle gtk1, ma e' bruttina lo stesso), e' normale?
> 
> Federico 
> 
> nelle preferenze mi pare tale e quale (apparte qualche opzione in più) rispetto alla 1.5

 

Sara' la solita sfiga che opprime i 64bit..

----------

## riverdragon

Ho deciso che non mi va di avere firefox 2.0 su windows prima che su gentoo, quindi ho smascherato la versione hard masked e mi prendo i miei rischi.

Ho notato nuove use flag: mozbranding, mozdevelop, restrict-javascript. Ho abilitato la prima, riguarda il fatto di cui parla Peach (debian, licenza... eccetera)? Qualcuno ha provato senza e sa dirmi cosa c'è di diverso? Google con la keyword "mozbranding" non dice niente di niente, sarà perché è qualcosa di troppo nuovo e non ha ancora indicizzato nulla di utile. Mozdevelop include dei tool per sviluppatori, restrict-javascript invece richiede l'installazione di noscript, che al momento è in testing.

Vi saprò dire.

----------

## Luca89

Non ti basta l'output di euse?

```
[-    ] mozbranding (www-client/mozilla-firefox):

Enable official branding
```

----------

## nick_spacca

 *Luca89 wrote:*   

> Non ti basta l'output di euse?
> 
> ```
> [-    ] mozbranding (www-client/mozilla-firefox):
> 
> ...

 

A me no   :Confused:  ...

Cosa cambia alla fine???

----------

## X-Drum

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Non ti basta l'output di euse?
> 
> ```
> [-    ] mozbranding (www-client/mozilla-firefox):
> 
> ...

 

[lol mode on]

chiedilo a debian

muahhahasauuz

[lol mode off]

----------

## Scen

 *nick_spacca wrote:*   

>  *Luca89 wrote:*   Non ti basta l'output di euse?
> 
> ```
> [-    ] mozbranding (www-client/mozilla-firefox):
> 
> ...

 

Dall'ebuild:

```

[...]

pkg_setup(){

[...]

if use mozbranding; then

      einfo "You are enabling official branding. You may not redistribute this build"

      einfo "to any users on your network or the internet. Doing so puts yourself into"

      einfo "a legal problem with mozilla foundation"

fi

[...]

src_compile() {

[...]

if use mozbranding; then

      mozconfig_annotate '' --enable-official-branding

fi

[...]

```

D'oh!  :Razz: 

Qualche link a riguardo:

http://www.ossblog.it/post/1377/firefox-per-debian-e-ubuntu-sara-iceweasel

http://www.desktoplinux.com/news/NS9068065177.html

http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/10/09/1434251

----------

## Cazzantonio

su altre distro (ubuntu) è considerato stabile   :Rolling Eyes: 

strano questo ritardo nel rilascio... comunque non aggiunge certo niente di che al vecchio

----------

## randomaze

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> su altre distro (ubuntu) è considerato stabile  
> 
> strano questo ritardo nel rilascio... comunque non aggiunge certo niente di che al vecchio

 

Si, ma su ubuntu e le altre precompilate si installa solo il binario.

Considera che se deve funzionare anche per tutti i pacchetti che hanno firefox nelle dipendenze (perché usano gli include, le shared o quant'altro).

E le varie combinazioni di use flag (per firefox e per i vari pacchetti) non devono dare problemi.

----------

## Kernel78

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> su altre distro (ubuntu) è considerato stabile  
> 
> strano questo ritardo nel rilascio... comunque non aggiunge certo niente di che al vecchio

 

Scusa ma perchè lo ritieni strano ???

In fondo un nuovo pacchetto deve stare almeno 30 giorni in testing senza bug aperti prima di essere portato a stabile, quindi nella migliore delle ipotesi devono sempre passare 30 giorni dall'introduzione in portage prima di vedere stabile un qualsiasi sw ...

----------

## riverdragon

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Scusa ma perchè lo ritieni strano ???
> 
> In fondo un nuovo pacchetto deve stare almeno 30 giorni in testing senza bug aperti prima di essere portato a stabile, quindi nella migliore delle ipotesi devono sempre passare 30 giorni dall'introduzione in portage prima di vedere stabile un qualsiasi sw ...

 Firefox (il pacchetto da compilare, non il binario) non è in testing, ad oggi è ancora hard-masked.

Noto una cosa: nonostante il fatto del brand, che impone l'impossibilità di ridistribuire firefox modificato all'avvio dell'emersione trovo questo:

```
* Applying various patches (bugfixes/updates) ...

 *   001_firefox-arm.patch.bz2 ...

 *   002_firefox-libdeps.patch.bz2 ...

 *   003_firefox-bus-error.patch.bz2 ...

 *   004_mozilla-hppa.patch.bz2 ...

 *   005_mozilla-firefox-1.5-ia64.patch.bz2 ...

 *   007_mozilla-firefox-1.5-asneeded.patch.bz2 ...

 *   008_firefox-pkgconfig-1.patch.bz2 ...

 *   009_firefox-1.5-no-textrels.patch.bz2 ...

 *   031_firefox-1.1-uriloader-1.patch.bz2 ...

 *   060_embed-typeaheadfind-1.patch.bz2 ...

 *   063_firefox-rpath-3.patch.bz2 ...

 *   064_firefox-nsplugins-v2.patch.bz2 ...

 *   300_firefox-1.5-makeopts.patch.bz2 ...
```

Ora, devo dedurre che "gentoo non redistribuisce firefox modificato" ma sono io in realtà che lo modifico con le patch che vengono applicate da portage? Se disabilitassi la flag mozbranding le patch non verrebbero applicate? Se così fosse, la differenza tra firefox e firefox-bin non sarebbe banale.

----------

## Kernel78

 *riverdragon wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   Scusa ma perchè lo ritieni strano ???
> 
> In fondo un nuovo pacchetto deve stare almeno 30 giorni in testing senza bug aperti prima di essere portato a stabile, quindi nella migliore delle ipotesi devono sempre passare 30 giorni dall'introduzione in portage prima di vedere stabile un qualsiasi sw ... Firefox (il pacchetto da compilare, non il binario) non è in testing, ad oggi è ancora hard-masked.

 

Continuo a non vederci nulla di strano ... se stanno testando l'ebuild o sono a conoscenza di qualche problema è più che giusto che continuio a mantenerlo hard masked fino a quando ritengono giusto farlo ...

----------

## .:deadhead:.

Il tempo richiesto dal garantire che vada su tutte le architettur supportate da gentoo e le politiche di QA che gentoo implementa mi hanno sempre soddisfatto. Per quanto riguarda l'affaire azerty/IceWeasel sono fiero di far parte di una comunità di non talebani e di aver la libertà di poter decidere se usare la grafica ufficiale oppure no. Visto che gentoo non precompila quasi nulla noi utenti gentoo siamo liberi di fare quello che vogliamo con il sorgente che ci ricompiliamo!

----------

## GabrieleB

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

>  *GabrieleB wrote:*   danke ! 
> 
> Vi sto scrivendo dal volpone 2.0  
> 
> http://creativebits.org/2004/09/firefox-is-not-fox.html
> ...

 

ok, ok ... dall'orsacchiotto !   :Laughing: 

----------

## Luca89

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> su altre distro (ubuntu) è considerato stabile   

 

E allora? Ubuntu è migliore? Ubuntu e Gentoo hanno diversi metodi di rilascio, non ci vedo nulla di strano.

 *Quote:*   

> Per quanto riguarda l'affaire azerty/IceWeasel sono fiero di far parte di una comunità di non talebani e di aver la libertà di poter decidere se usare la grafica ufficiale oppure no. Visto che gentoo non precompila quasi nulla noi utenti gentoo siamo liberi di fare quello che vogliamo con il sorgente che ci ricompiliamo!

 

E' il classico vantaggio che ha Gentoo in questi situazioni, Gentoo distribuisce solo ciò che serve per compilare un software, non il software stesso, quindi in questi casi abbiamo questo vantaggio, non si tratta di essere talebani o meno, l'implementazione di Gentoo permette di fare questa cosa e quindi la si fa, su altre distribuzioni non è possibile fare questa cosa quindi non la si fa.

----------

## riverdragon

Per quanto potrebbe riguardare il "mozbranding" ho notato che mi è apparsa nel menu una seconda voce riferita a firefox, ma con un logo diverso: il panda è ora arancio "piatto", senza sfumature, e il mondo è bianco. Boh.

----------

## GabrieleB

dopo qualche giorno a me funziona tutto per bene, solo una cosa non va: se clicco su un url (ad esempio in una email) non si apre piu' firefox.

----------

## lucapost

Ohi giovani, questo è parte dell'ultimo ebuild di SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage":

```
jarod ~ # cat /usr/portage/www-client/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox-2.0.ebuild |grep KEYWORDS

KEYWORDS="~alpha ~amd64 ~hppa ~ia64 ~ppc ~sparc ~x86"

```

----------

## bandreabis

 *Quote:*   

> Nove motivi per non passare a Firefox 2.0
> 
> Firefox, il browser gratuito e open source facente parte del progetto Mozilla, è giunto una settimana fa alla tanto acclamata versione 2.0. Questa relase in termini di popolarità non ha avuto precedenti, infatti da subito ha richiamato 2 milioni di download in una sola giornata.
> 
> Anche se il programma per il web-surfing è sempre stato eccezionale fin dalle prime edizioni, un numero sempre maggiore di utenti comincia a riscontrare bug, poca compatibilità e inaspettata instabilità, insomma tutte situazioni che hanno dellincredibile se confrontate con i predecessori.
> ...

 

Non è molto lusinghiero con firefox 2 questo articolo!  :Shocked: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Nove motivi per non passare a Firefox 2.0
> 
> Firefox, il browser gratuito e open source facente parte del progetto Mozilla, è giunto una settimana fa alla tanto acclamata versione 2.0. Questa relase in termini di popolarità non ha avuto precedenti, infatti da subito ha richiamato 2 milioni di download in una sola giornata.
> 
> Anche se il programma per il web-surfing è sempre stato eccezionale fin dalle prime edizioni, un numero sempre maggiore di utenti comincia a riscontrare bug, poca compatibilità e inaspettata instabilità, insomma tutte situazioni che hanno dellincredibile se confrontate con i predecessori.
> ...

 

Io pensavo che fosse alla stregua di 100 motivi per cui una birra è meglio di una donna  :Laughing: 

Non si tratta di esserelusinghiero ma di esssere comico.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Io pensavo che fosse alla stregua di 100 motivi per cui una birra è meglio di una donna 
> 
> Non si tratta di essere lusinghiero ma di essere comico.

 

Pardon kernel... che vuoi dire?

PS: bella quella della birra!   :Laughing: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

mi permetto di fare alcuni commenti sui "nove motivi":

 *Quote:*   

> 1- Il nuovo Tema è molto voluminoso

 

il tema è questione di gusti personali e si può cambiare

 *Quote:*   

> Le tecnologie Antiphishing sono deboli

 

sempre meglio di niente

 *Quote:*   

> Le nuove finestre di dialogo sono confuse, progettate male e illogicamente nascondono importanti caratteristiche.

 

e che differenze ci sono con i vecchi dialoghi? sono davvero poche, le finestre che sono cambiate.

 *Quote:*   

> Esistono molti problemi di compatibilità con librerie, estensioni, temi e plugin, i quali sono correntemente utilizzati per le precedenti versioni.

 

ma va'? non mi dire. qui hanno scoperto l'acqua calda

 *Quote:*   

> La memory leak issue, che causa a Firefox un consumo spropositato di RAM, è stata utilizzata anche in questa versione, seppure un numero spropositato di utenti aveva chiesto una risoluzione prima di rilasciare la nuova versione.

 

questa è l'unica cosa seria che c'è scritta

 *Quote:*   

> Sono stati riscontrati problemi con il motore dei CSS che rendono non disponibili alcune utilità.

 

se si scrive una pagina con relativo CSS e lo si fa in maniera del tutto conforme a CSS 2.0 non ci sonoproblemi di visualizzazione. se la gente se ne frega degli standard, non dvee puntare il dito sul browser

 *Quote:*   

> Notare che molte funzionalità di Yahoo! Mail sfruttano i CSS.

 

qualuqnue cosa, oggi, usa i CSS

 *Quote:*   

> Alcuni dichiarano che episodi casuali di freezing durante la normale esecuzione sono peggiori con la versione 2.0.

 

usando windows, magari...?

 *Quote:*   

> Numerosi utenti affermano che per ragioni sconosciute, la History bar non mostra il contenuto anche se aperta correttamente.

 

la barra viene mostrata correttamente solo nei giorni pari, ma multipli di tre e non di quattro. nel corso degli anni bisestili la cronologia funziona perfettamente.

ma cosa vuol dire? i programmi sono deterministici. o funzionano o non funzionano. non esiste che funzionano a metà.

in ugual modo le segnalazioni di malfunzionamento devono essere deterministiche. una cosa scritta così è ridicola.

 *Quote:*   

> Il supporto per i feed RSS dovrebbe fare un passo allindietro, infatti è molto inferiore a quello di Internet Explorer 7.

 

ma non si stava parlando di Firefox? da dove sbuca IE7?

ma chi ha scritto questa roba? dove l'hai trovata? è un vero scempio. un insulto all'intelligenza delle persone.

non per voler fare del facile campanilismo e proteggere il caro firefox (che non uso, quindi non mi si può accusare di conflitto di interessi), ma mi sembra che le motivazioni portate siano abbastanza infantili/farraginose/inconsistenti e chi più ne ha più ne metta. dicono tutto e non dicono niente.

le hai prese su punto informatico?

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao K. che piacere!   :Very Happy: 

Gran bella spiegazione.   :Wink: 

Il sito non te lo dico.... era una traduzione in italiano da un sito in inglese....

Ma se ci pensi bene è "facile" capire dove l'ho trovato... "pc-"  :Razz: 

----------

## Kernel78

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Kernel78 wrote:*   
> 
> Io pensavo che fosse alla stregua di 100 motivi per cui una birra è meglio di una donna 
> 
> Non si tratta di essere lusinghiero ma di essere comico. 
> ...

 

Voglio dire che non ritengo che sia una cosa da prendere seriamente, o la ritieni una cosa umoristica (di dubbio gusto) o la ritieni una cavolata.

In ogni caso mi faccio due risate e passo avanti.

----------

## federico

Come mai il mio firefox nelle textbox (o editbox che dir si voglia) ha attivato il controllo ortografico e ogni cosa che scrivo me la sottolinea in rosso? Come posso disabilitare questo? 

Fede

----------

## federico

Mi e' venuto un lampo di genio e in about:config ho trovato layout.spellcheckDefault . L'ho messo a 0 visto che pare nn avere il dizionario italiano (un altra variabile nella ricerca di "spell")

Federico

----------

## Scen

 *federico wrote:*   

> Come mai il mio firefox nelle textbox (o editbox che dir si voglia) ha attivato il controllo ortografico e ogni cosa che scrivo me la sottolinea in rosso? Come posso disabilitare questo? 
> 
> Fede

 

Vai nelle Opzioni, scheda "Avanzate", deseleziona "Controllo automatico durante la digitazione"

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Come mai il mio firefox nelle textbox (o editbox che dir si voglia) ha attivato il controllo ortografico e ogni cosa che scrivo me la sottolinea in rosso? Come posso disabilitare questo? 
> 
> Fede

 

è una delle nuove features.

hai forse l'interfaccia del sistema in inglese?

io tengo sempre i sistemi in inglese... e come risultato ho il tuo stesso problema  :Sad: 

però se scrivo in inglese funziona tutto  :Laughing: 

----------

## Kernel78

Io sento la nostalgia del pulsante per chiudere il tab, il fatto che ce ne sia uno in ogni tab lo trovo scomodo.

Mi capita spesso di avere molti tab aperti e per chiuderli adesso mi tocca spostare il mouse per centrare ogni bottone  :Sad: 

Non sapete se c'è un modo per riavere il pulsante sulla destra ?

----------

## .:deadhead:.

C'è c'è... Adesso vado a cercartelo, ma puoi fare in modo di averla

1) a Dx alla vecchia maniera

2) su ogni tab

3) solo sulla tab che ha il focus

Eheh : ecco qui

http://www.mozillaitalia.it/legginews.php?id=236

Un consiglio: se cercate info o suggerimenti fare un giro sul sito italiano dedicato a mozilla: www.mozillaitalia.it

Tra news e forums troverete di sicuro risposta alle vostre domande

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *federico wrote:*   

> Mi e' venuto un lampo di genio e in about:config ho trovato layout.spellcheckDefault . L'ho messo a 0 visto che pare nn avere il dizionario italiano (un altra variabile nella ricerca di "spell")

 

altra soluzione: vai su about:config e metti il filtro "spell"

trovi l'impostazione "spellchecker-dictionary" e la imposti a it-IT

----------

## riverdragon

 *Kernel78 wrote:*   

> Io sento la nostalgia del pulsante per chiudere il tab, il fatto che ce ne sia uno in ogni tab lo trovo scomodo.

 Dopo una settimana ad usare firefox 2 ho usato un momento firefox 1.5 su un altro computer... mi sono reso conto che preferisco il pulsante di chiusura su ogni tab piuttosto che uno "generalistico". In questo modo posso chiudere anche i tab non in primo piano!

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ci vorrebbero tutti e 2 i pulsanti, su ogni tab, e poi quello a destra   :Laughing: 

----------

## bandreabis

Provato con il tasto centrale sui tab?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Provato con il tasto centrale sui tab?

 

fantastico grazie!

----------

## Kernel78

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> C'è c'è... Adesso vado a cercartelo, ma puoi fare in modo di averla
> 
> 1) a Dx alla vecchia maniera
> 
> 2) su ogni tab
> ...

 

Grazie mille, stavo pensando di fare un downgrade alla 1.5 per riavere quel dannato bottoncino ...

Grazie ancora.

----------

## bandreabis

Perchè tutti sti cambiamenti?

Non andava già benissimo prima?

----------

## randomaze

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Perchè tutti sti cambiamenti?
> 
> Non andava già benissimo prima?

 

Penso che sia la stessa cosa che si sono chiesti gli operatori di VT100 quando hanno sentito parlare di X-Window  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## bandreabis

Io veramente intendevo queste utili opzioni che sono state nascoste e ora tutti cercano di riattivare.  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## .:deadhead:.

ThermonuclearLOL

Io credo che finchè c'è libertà di personalizzare il modo in cui interagiamo con i sw, ogni nuova feature è tutto oro colato!

----------

## bandreabis

Spero di mettere pace...

 *Quote:*   

> Firefox 2.0: la realtà messa a nudo
> 
> In una nostra precedente notizia, affrontavamo le problematiche derivate dall'installazione di Firefox 2.0 fornendo, a sostegno della nostra tesi, un elenco di motivazioni. Ora il nostro scopo non è screditare portali informativi come slashdot.org o listvine.com, che hanno dato il materiale per l'articolo, ma chiarire in maniera esaustiva largomento con laiuto degli amici di mozillaitalia.org (flod, halifax, gialloporpora) e della mia stessa redazione (ale, Alexsandra, dany). Siamo giunti quindi alle conclusioni che seguono in questo breve testo.
> 
> Firefox, uno dei pochi browser che realmente stà dando del filo da torcere a Internet Explorer, impone ad ogni aggiornamento delle migliorie magari non sempre in linea con le aspettative del singolo individuo, ma che puntano ad offrire ciò che altri non fanno garantendo così idee sempre nuove e al passo coi tempi. Il nuovo tema proposto da Firefox 2.0 rinnova laspetto esteriore del browser, magari può non piacere, ma definirlo incoerente tra le varie piattaforme forse è un po troppo; le finestre di dialogo con le quali venivano impostati i vari parametri al programma sembrano confuse e di difficile comprensione, ma in realtà sono state soltanto cambiate per dar maggior risalto a quelle utilizzate maggiormente. Per lutenza affezionata al vecchio look è comunque disponibile Winestripe creato da Florian Schmitz, il quale ovvia al problema facendo apparire le schermate uguali alle versioni precedenti.
> ...

 

 :Wink: 

----------

## .:chrome:.

insomma una bella marcia indietro

bello il secondo paragrafo in cui ammettono, un con giro di parole, "noi di informatica ne capiamo meno di niente"

----------

## federico

La fonte?

----------

## bandreabis

 *federico wrote:*   

> La fonte?

 

http://www.pc-facile.com/news/firefox_20_realta_messa_nudo/46070.htm

----------

## Scen

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> PC-FACILE.COM: tutti i segreti di internet
> 
> 

 

... e hai già detto tutto.......  :Confused: 

 :Laughing: 

(scusate ma non ho saputo resistere  :Razz:  )

----------

## Diggs

A volte mi chiedo se tali articoli (questo di pc-magazine eh!) vengono redatti da gentee seria.

----------

## bandreabis

 *spiller wrote:*   

> A volte mi chiedo se tali articoli (questo di pc-magazine eh!) vengono redatti da gentee seria.

 

Basta non leggerli e soprattutto... NON POSTARLO!!!   :Laughing: 

----------

## riverdragon

Ora ho epiphany-2.14.2.1-r1 che dice di volere firefox 1* (quindi non il 2.0) e portage di conseguenza cerca di fare il downgrade.

Per capire quale fosse il pacchetto che chiedeva il downgrade (voi ora lo sapete, io di primo acchito ovviamente no) ho mascherato firefox 1.5 e il risultato è stato

```
Calculating world dependencies |

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "=www-client/mozilla-firefox-1*" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- www-client/mozilla-firefox-1.5.0.7 (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required by "www-client/epiphany-2.14.2.1-r1" [ebuild])
```

a conferma di quanto vi ho detto. Ho provato a smascherare le versioni in testing, ma la 2.14.3 chiede ancora firefox 1.5, mentre le versioni 2.16 vogliono aggiornare gtk+ alla versione 2.10 (in ~x86 "ovviamente").

La cosa strana è che gli emerge -uDavN world degli altri giorni non mi hanno mai restituito questo output, benché epiphany sia installato da settembre e firefox-2.0 da quasi due settimane... Succede solo a me?

Preferisco tenere gnome stabile, per cui non smaschererò versioni in test di pacchetti troppo sensibili, ma vorrei sapere se esiste un modo per bloccare, almeno fino alla marcatura stabile di gnome 2.16, questo inconveniente.

----------

## Onip

puoi provare a mettere in overlay un ebuild di epiphany modificato e vedere se funziona.

----------

## ercoppa

Io l'ho fatto alla maniera sporca: ho modificato l'ebuild direttamente (al prox sync me lo sovrascrive con il vecchio? credo di si)   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Luca89

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Io l'ho fatto alla maniera sporca: ho modificato l'ebuild direttamente (al prox sync me lo sovrascrive con il vecchio? credo di si)  

 

esatto, ti conviene metterlo in un overlay.

----------

## Onip

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> Io l'ho fatto alla maniera sporca: ho modificato l'ebuild direttamente (al prox sync me lo sovrascrive con il vecchio? credo di si)  

 

Sì, ti conviene metterlo in overlay

----------

